# [ODMP] Kennesaw Police Department, Georgia ~ September 13, 2005



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

A Police Officer with the Kennesaw Police Department was killed in the line of duty on September 13, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17868*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .




































Police Officer Tara Drummond 
*Kennesaw Police Department
Georgia*
End of Watch: Tuesday, September 13, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 23
*Tour of Duty:* 4 mo
*Badge Number:* 9979

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire (Accidental)
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, September 13, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Handgun
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Officer Drummond was accidentally shot and killed while attending training at the North Central Georgia Law Enforcement Academy. She was shot during a firearms training session when the instructor's firearm discharged as he was performing a demonstration. Officer Drummond was transported to a local hospital where she succumbed to the wound.

Officer Drummond was sworn in as an officer with the Kennesaw Police Department only four months earlier.

Agency Contact Information
Kennesaw Police Department
2529 J.O. Stephenson Ave
Kennesaw, GA 30144

Phone: (770) 422-2505


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

what a shame. rest in peace sister.


----------

